# grouts



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> That's the theory not the reality.


Is that your massive tiling experience speaking?

Seriously, how many tile jobs do you do in a year?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Is that your massive tiling experience speaking?
> 
> Seriously, how many tile jobs do you do in a year?



Rob, what float do you use with Urethane? Angus mentioned using a hard float. Have you found one that you like the most?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Thicker grouts. Hard to spread grouts.


Epoxy float is a hard float. Pushing epoxy around with a hard float pushes it deeper into the joint and helps when making that last cleaning pass with the float on edge. I just wish they could make them lighter. Epoxy will either strengthen your wrist or give you carpal tunnel.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Rob, what float do you use with Urethane? Angus mentioned using a hard float. Have you found one that you like the most?


That's what I use. But hey, apparently the low voltage guy knows more than Angus.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

olzo55 said:


> Epoxy float is a hard float. Pushing epoxy around with a hard float pushes it deeper into the joint and helps when making that last cleaning pass with the float on edge. I just wish they could make them lighter. Epoxy will either strengthen your wrist or give you carpal tunnel.


I first cut my teeth on epoxy. I used an epoxy float. Wrists killed after the 800 sq ft of tile. When Angus mentioned using an epoxy float for urethane I wasn't all that excited.

I tried a foam float and it was a pain. So I implemented Angus's suggestions, epoxy float, clean up with the white scrubby pads, and buckets and buckets of clean water.

The epoxy float was prefect. It packed the grout and helped clean the tiles from the urethane. Never looked back.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I like to leave the epoxy float at home and just enjoy remembering using it,lol


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

olzo55 said:


> I like to leave the epoxy float at home and just enjoy remembering using it,lol


I've gotten used to it. I've also learned how to use it a bit more efficiently so no more sore wrists.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> That's what I use. But hey, apparently the low voltage guy knows more than Angus.



Yeah I know it's what you use but I was hoping that you'd tell me what brand specifically... There are lots of them and I didn't know if one was any better than a different one.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Newb questions: What's the difference between an epoxy grout float and a regular grout float? I just have a regular D handle grey rubber grout float. Is the epoxy float just a harder (less porous) rubber? Does it have a different edge profile?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Is that your massive tiling experience speaking?
> 
> Seriously, how many tile jobs do you do in a year?


About 25 tiles...

I bought an epoxy float for epoxy just to find a flexible float worked better and was easier on the arm.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> About 25 tiles...
> 
> I bought an epoxy float for epoxy just to find a flexible float worked better and was easier on the arm.


It may be easier but doesn't work better. Like Gary said, it packs the joint better. It also cleans the tile better.

I agree that the flexible float is easier on the wrist, no argument there.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I use polyproxylene floats. I have been using the Paltinum's but switched to Barwalt because they were a lot cheaper. I find them to be superior to any of the old rubber technologies.


----------



## Nick1001 (Nov 4, 2012)

Does anyone use the grout systems? I was looking at the Barwalt and Raimondi. They both look similar. There's a $40 difference in price. 

Also I'll be using spectra lock for the first time, any advice for installation?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

charimon said:


> I use polyproxylene floats. I have been using the Paltinum's but switched to Barwalt because they were a lot cheaper. I find them to be superior to any of the old rubber technologies.


Are they the same float in quality? I bought a Platinum a few months ago to replace my old hard rubber float. I guess my real question is, was price the only reason you switched?


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm not sure what polyproxylene is. I'll have to check it out. I had a very heavy epoxy float with a metal plate on it. I was buying some epoxy grout and the gal there asked me about a float and said folks really like this particular one, so I bought it. It wasn't expensive and it is very light. I started using it for all of my grouting and it performs well. 

I looked at it today because I saw this talk about epoxy grout floats. It says it is a Troxell.

I think it is the one on the left, the blue one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfmUUFGquEI


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Nick1001 said:


> Does anyone use the grout systems? I was looking at the Barwalt and Raimondi. They both look similar. There's a $40 difference in price.
> 
> Also I'll be using spectra lock for the first time, any advice for installation?


The nice thing about this time of year is that you can choose the temperature you work in. I don't know how big of an area you are doing, but I would check the minimum temperature required and if it is 50 degrees, I would apply it at 50 degrees. 

Get it clean with your float and mess with it as little as possible with the sponge. I want my joints as flush as possible.

Don't work back and forth with a dirty sponge. Wipe a very small area. Work the joints just enough to finish them and get the small area clean, then move on and don't come back.


----------



## Nick1001 (Nov 4, 2012)

cleveman said:


> The nice thing about this time of year is that you can choose the temperature you work in. I don't know how big of an area you are doing, but I would check the minimum temperature required and if it is 50 degrees, I would apply it at 50 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How long does a mixed batch last?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Nick1001 said:


> How long does a mixed batch last?


Depends on the temp.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Are they the same float in quality? I bought a Platinum a few months ago to replace my old hard rubber float. I guess my real question is, was price the only reason you switched?


They are smaller and lighter, and if you do not mind the way the handle fits (this is a total personal thing but the handle seems tall to float edge) they are every bit as good.


----------



## Nick1001 (Nov 4, 2012)

inner10 said:


> depends on the temp.



65?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Nick1001 said:


> 65?


I'd say around 40 min, the stuff is still workable but it gets progressively stiffer as you are working with it.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> I'd say around 40 min, the stuff is still workable but it gets progressively stiffer as you are working with it.


Even though the instructions say 80 minutes working time at 70 degrees. You lose 40 minutes in a 5 degree drop?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Even though the instructions say 80 minutes working time at 70 degrees. You lose 40 minutes in a 5 degree drop?


It felt like 5 min when I was doing it myself. Even after a couple hours it's still not hard as a rock but it gets so chunky you won't be able to pack it into a tight joint.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

That would stuck. Makes we want to not use spectralock.

When I used epoxy regularly, Mapei Opticolor had a working time of 45-60 at 73 degrees. It lasted every bit of the 60 minutes.

Maybe you took more time than you thought mixing?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> I'd say around 40 min, the stuff is still workable but it gets progressively stiffer as you are working with it.


I agree. Working time doesn't seem to be what they say. 

However, you can extend working time by cooling the liquid components. Put in ice or refrig for 15-20 minutes. That should get you your 60+ minutes.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> That would stuck. Makes we want to not use spectralock.
> 
> When I used epoxy regularly, Mapei Opticolor had a working time of 45-60 at 73 degrees. It lasted every bit of the 60 minutes.
> 
> Maybe you took more time than you thought mixing?


It's probably the same, I didn't check the clock I just hustled my ass as the mix got thicker and thicker.

If you do use it, take a scoop out of the bucket, toss it in a Ziploc bag and put it in the freezer, then the next day you can fill any pinholes you missed.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I remember back in about '99, I thought it would be smart to grout a big ass countertop (about 60 square feet), a shower surround, and a countertop in the laundry all at the same time.

If I had to do it again, I would not do it of course, or pop half the load in the freezer as soon as I mixed it.

Part of the problem was the temperature. It was warm outside and I had the a/c going. 

Probably not going to set the a/c at 45 degrees.

I think my body probably works better at lower temps as well.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I think I lost 5 lbs the day I grout 1/2" x6" tile on a tub surround. 80* day and window covered so it wouldn't open. Material cooled in frig but was fricken hot in the bath. I brought a fan but didn't want it up too high. 5 units, I think. I was drenched eight hours later. Thankfully, newer grouts have been developed.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Not to steal this thread. 

What do you think of the new Laticrete grout that has a cement base but you add the color component? Suppose to give you the option of buying a color pallet to match competitors grouts which you can carry on the truck.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

olzo55 said:


> Not to steal this thread.
> 
> What do you think of the new Laticrete grout that has a cement base but you add the color component? Suppose to give you the option of buying a color pallet to match competitors grouts which you can carry on the truck.


I've only read about it, but seems like an interesting idea.


----------



## Knight-Builder (Feb 19, 2015)

olzo55 said:


> I think I lost 5 lbs the day I grout 1/2" x6" tile on a tub surround. 80* day and window covered so it wouldn't open. Material cooled in frig but was fricken hot in the bath. I brought a fan but didn't want it up too high. 5 units, I think. I was drenched eight hours later. Thankfully, newer grouts have been developed.


I'm pretty sure being over ambitious with how much area could be grouted in one shift is something most of us could have been accused of at one point. Thankfully, it's one of those lessons in hard scrubbing you really do learn


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I've done the too much grout thing too. Easy floor so I mixed two bags at once thinking I could work fast enough. I'm in great shape and rarely sweat while working but I was drenched after cleaning that grout when I realized how stiff it was when I started.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Also thought I'd chime in on the urethane grout. A little embarrassed to say I just started using it and man, that stuff practically installs itself. Having no cement dust, just the quartz sand and resin, makes it so easy to clean. Also seems like there is almost zero waste, which is good since it costs 10x.


----------



## Knight-Builder (Feb 19, 2015)

Golden view said:


> I've done the too much grout thing too. Easy floor so I mixed two bags at once thinking I could work fast enough. I'm in great shape and rarely sweat while working but I was drenched after cleaning that grout when I realized how stiff it was when I started.


Two bags :what:

I'll be honest... I've only gone past my one bag rule once. And that was a commercial job with two of us grouting.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Only way I'd ever mix up a whole bag at one time is a wide open area of 1x1s lol. I find most guys mix grout way to loose. A whole bag would be too hard to work half way through it IMO.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I think the new Laticrete grout where you mix the colorant with water will be great. I'm eager to try it. It isn't much more expensive than the previous, and it is purported to be superior. From a warehousing perspective, it allows one to keep a fresh and small supply of the "base" and all the small packets of colorant. One no longer needs to keep a pallet of every flavor on hand.

I saw a bucket of Plasma today. I asked if they were giving them away as a promotion, and was told that they were only given one bucket!!! I also saw a bucket of rapid set Tru Color. What a day. I can hardly handle this much excitement. 

I'm going to install some of the new perma color next to the older stuff and we'll see how it compares.

Hope I'm using the right names. Always get confused with perma color, tru color, etc.


----------

